# USB Modem



## altawolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello team. 

I have a Rogers Rocket Stick, ZTE MF668, USB modem. I've researched here and Google, the IRC channels, and such.

*uname -a*

```
9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #0: Sat Nov 12 18:09:11 UTC 2011     
[email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

*camcontrol devlist*

```
<ZTE MMC Storage 2.31>             at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass8,da5)
```

*usbconfig*

```
ugen2.3: <ZTE HSPA Technologies MSM ZTE,Incorporated> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Does anyone have any experience with this? I've read that it works with ubuntu: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396257
http://technomagus.wordpress.com/linux/3g/3g-configuration-ubuntu-lucid-update-1/

But I'm a FreeBSD die hard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

See if u3g(4) works.


----------

